# Recovery



## carson (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I've been using Lightroom 4 for a couple of days now and need to make one comment. I really miss the old Recovery slider, at least for me it did a much better job than the new highlights and shadows. It could be that I just haven't figured out how to use them yet, but that is my first impression at least.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 7, 2012)

For most people, this experience is because you're trying to use the new controls the same way you used the old ones.  You need to forget all that and learn again...  Specifically, when setting Exposure, look at the midtones rather than the highlights.  Let the highlights fall where they may; you'll fix them when you get down to the Highlights slider.

If that's not what's happening here, give us more specifics.


----------



## carson (Mar 7, 2012)

That could be the problem, I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------

